# Anyone ever give your golden a taste....



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Eeeek...just tastes....? Mine should have their own set of silverware.:uhoh:


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Mollie looks at me with those big brown puppy dog sad eyes and makes me feel like I am hording all the food - but she never like begs or barks when we eat. Just sits and stares! LOL

Barb


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We do...but never at the table. Carson is learning that he won't get anything from the table...he begs for a little bit, but then gives up. I do feed him some scraps as special treats though. He especially likes to rinse our dishes for us after dinner.   ...and that's kinda helpful.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

lol - Faith eats a little something of everything i eat. we've trained her to wait while we eat, and if she leaves us alone, she gets a bite of whatever we're having. she's had pasta, potatoes, veggies, fruit, ice cream, you name it.

but, she NEVER gets fed from our hands while we're at the table. it's always scrapped off our plates into her bowl in the kitchen.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Mine always get our left overs in their dinner (as long as it is ok for them to have) any left over meat and veg goes straight in their food! They especially love a little left over gravy! I always put in their bowls and not from the table...Harry is a little pest so that would make him 10x worse!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I am not knocking anyone giving scraps, but isn't it bad for them? I am speaking from a vet's perspective. Doesn't it do harm, like fat does us harm? 

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> Mollie looks at me with those big brown puppy dog sad eyes and makes me feel like I am hording all the food - but she never like begs or barks when we eat. Just sits and stares! LOL
> 
> Barb


 
That is because you did the right thing by never giving her any. If you had, she would be in your lap, like mine. My husband always sneaks his food to them, and yeh, I do give them pizza scraps!

Then of course, they are my automatic vaccuum cleaners while my kids eat.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it can...in large proportions. Like you don't want to feed them people food only. I've heard that giving them some isn't bad and can even be good for them.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm careful about what they get and it really is just little bits.....I cook a muck stew for their kibble, but they do get alot of 'tastes' on the side!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We do...but never at the table. Carson is learning that he won't get anything from the table...he begs for a little bit, but then gives up. I do feed him some scraps as special treats though. He especially likes to rinse our dishes for us after dinner.   ...and that's kinda helpful.


Oh, yeh, they help me rinse the dishes as I load the dishwasher.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Mine get usually the last bite(s) of anything. They're spoiled little princesses. But we love them! And yes, they give most dishes the pre-wash before the dishwasher takes over.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Mollie licks the plates and silverware as I also put them in the dishwasher too! Too Funny! I can't even imagine 3 or 4 huge labs and goldens doing that.. Someone pleasssse take a pic! 

Barb


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Hubby sneaks food to both of mine at the table in spite of my constantly telling him not to. My two will sit under his feet at the table with their heads resting in his lap! That's because he always falls for their waif puppy look. I don't give them anything from the table so they never bother me.

As for giving them people food: Raw fruits and veggies is fine. I give mine both fruits and veggies of all kinds. I put them in a food processor to break the cellulose coating and then they can digest the fruits and veggies. Dogs cannot digest cellulose. Raw meat and bones is fine. My guys eat chicken and turkey necks and backs, ground beef, liver, hearts and gizzards - all raw. Don't ever give a dog cooked bones, the bones will splinter and the dog could choke or the bone fragment puncture an organ. Cooked meat is something they like but not really good or bad for them. Can put weight on that they don't need. When the meat is cooked it changes the protein enzymes and it really does nothing for them

Jazzys Mom

PS ----- Mine still love a potato chip or two and love to lick the ice cream bowls!:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of Loocie guarding the Easter Ham......she looks hopeful it'll jump out and into her mouth, huh?
I had to play 'ham police' all W/E....this IS one food that'll make them sick quick if too many bites are given.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Jazzy's mom! This was the answer I was looking for! I thought there was something that they can't digest. Good to know these things!

Barb


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

You are welcome Barb!

Speaking of ham ------ a long time ago a friend called me to tell me her Golden had gotten up on the counter and eaten a whole ham butt! Left the potatoes and cabbage but the ham was gone. Wanted to know if she would get sick! Needless to say that Golden girl had a sore butt the next few days. Couldn't stop pooping!: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Speaking of ham.... My Sis-in-laws Choc. lab at an entire easter ham in about 10 mins once....He got it when she went to the bathroom or something...he didn't have any problems with it though. :doh:


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Years ago, we had a beagle in Va. and I had just had my 3rd baby Katherine and my parents were visiting and I had made a homemade Lasagna and had it in the middle of the table, well the dog jumped up on top of the table and started eating it. Needless to say, we had just turned our back to get the glasses filled with ice and she was going to town on it. We ate out that night, because the beagle ate most of the pan of lasagna. My husband was furious as that is his favorite dish! Poor Jeff! Looking back and thinking about it makes me laugh!

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> Years ago, we had a beagle in Va. and I had just had my 3rd baby Katherine and my parents were visiting and I had made a homemade Lasagna and had it in the middle of the table, well the dog jumped up on top of the table and started eating it. Needless to say, we had just turned our back to get the glasses filled with ice and she was going to town on it. We ate out that night, because the beagle ate most of the pan of lasagna. My husband was furious as that is his favorite dish! Poor Jeff! Looking back and thinking about it makes me laugh!
> 
> Barb


I have lost a couple steaks from the stove once. Had to lie to my husband that I burnt them so he would not get mad at the dogs.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like a mother bird with a nest full of hungry babies! All six of my guys will crowd around STARING, licking their chops......Ruthie of course is the worst. We have poor Petey trained to sit about 4 feet away where he sits at attention waiting for one of us to toss a treat in his direction - it's hilarious!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

some things aren't so good but my dog and the golden I grew up with loved vegies. I trained my current dog on carrot slices. Diden't need hotdogs or cheese, just carrots but she's a nut.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I give Tucker pizza crust  That's it for people food unless he has to take pills, then he gets cheese.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband does it all the time. I'm more apt not to share. I will however get up and get them a treat when I'm done.

My husband throws them dry cat food (which is conveniently near the treadmill) while he's on the treadmill. You should see them sit proudly waiting. However, Shadow has allergies and DH won't stop!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom always wants to share my food, and I always make sure he gets his fair share of veg in with his dinner, the only thing I don't give him is anything to do with pork and he's even partial to a splash of beer.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You mean other than the Ben & Jerry's I spoon feed them???


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Tom always wants to share my food, and I always make sure he gets his fair share of veg in with his dinner, the only thing I don't give him is anything to do with pork and he's even partial to a splash of beer.


Just a spalsh....  Our last dog Charlie would knock my beer over so he could drink it. :doh:


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

*Anyone ever give your golden a taste*

I don't feed them from the table, but I do give them tastes of food we are enjoying after dinner. Or during prep time, I give the puppy a baby carrot to naw on, just so she thinks she is getting something. I believe eveything in moderation. 

I shouldn't admit this, but on Easter they did get a wee bit too much turkey!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't feed her off my plate. But as I'm preparing a meal I may just give her a piece of veggie... carrot, broccoli, or an ice cube. Or her own mean LOL!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't give Harlow any people food. The only exceptions, peanut butter occasionally, and chicken and rice once when she had an upset tummy.

Growing up our westie got way too much people food. She ended up with kidney disease and died too young. We believe it's due to the food she got.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Just a spalsh....  Our last dog Charlie would knock my beer over so he could drink it. :doh:


sounds like a boy with good taste, so far Tom seems to like a spot guiness, he even heard me once cracking a can open from up the garden and came rushing in to see where his was, don't get me wrong, he only gets a splash and then it's usually just in the summer when we go out to sit outside a nice country pub. This year should be good cause he's a bit older now.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My momma's Cairn terrier LOVED a splash of sherry or port


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

*very patient dog*

I am sooo lucky. Collette never begs for food, doesn't even roam around sniffing. She lies down and has a bit of a snooze. She knows that when we are done, she will get her dinner. We do this no matter what time we eat dinner, she always gets her dish of dog food (only, never human food, it's not good for her) after we have finished our meal. She leaves us in peace to enjoy our meal. She is very patient.


----------

